# looking for another stepfather story..



## Delight (Jan 18, 2009)

this is not the one with the stepfather who brings them all on vacation, but its pretty similar, it involves a sporty teenager he uses wg drugs on, cant seem to find it anywhere, seems like it was deleted. thanks


----------



## Brett (Jan 21, 2009)

Delight:

I re-wrote/expanded that story about 5 or 6 years ago. Not sure where the original can be found now-a-days, or even who the original author was, but if you're interested in reading my take, you can find it in my archive over at the Forever Changing site. (You'll need to register.)

http://foreverchanging.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=31 

Best--

(Brett) Maverick


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Nov 14, 2009)

FIrst of all i want to say aside from a few of the afforementioned things, this is probably one of my FAVORITE stories of all times, and while it lacked some aspects i love the areas and ideas presented in this story. So a big thanks to you Maverick i look forward to reading you revision!

I can never find it anywhere posted online but i Do infact have it saved on my computer and would be glad to send it to you if you wanted, just send me a PM.


----------

